# DIY dust collector questions



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I've read a lot of threads on dust collection and DIY "vortex units" (Theil-something, I think?) and have some basic questions.

I have a shop vac (small one) and want to make a DIY dust collector unit to complement it. I have looked at the diagrams/pics and it looks pretty simple. There seems to be a wide variety of materials used, but the methodology is the same and I think I get it. So...

1. Can I just use regular PVC elbows and such or do I need fancy "dust/air fittings?" I would think as long as it holds air and it airtight, that's all matters. I'd imagine the angles on the fittings need to be identical to the pics I've seen?

2. The pics I've seen, most folks have long, clear, flexible plastic hoses. Where did you buy that hose? I haven't looked hard, but I don't recall seeing that type of hose in Home Depot or Lowe's. 

3. How large in diameter should the hoses and can fittings be? At this time, the collector will only service one table saw and hand-held dust collection...for now...so I'm thinking about down the line too.

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If it's for a shop vacuum, I'd use a 5 gallon container. Use the same diameter PVC as your vac hoses. Not that they don't exist, but I've never seen clear hose of shop vac diameter. You won't want to use a larger hose.
Your set up may be adequate, but I'd seriously consider a dust collector unit for the table saw.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

mikeintexas said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read a lot of threads on dust collection and DIY "vortex units" (Theil-something, I think?) and have some basic questions.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to accomplish? Cut down on dust, save yourself from emptying the vac often?

If you're really just looking to separate and keep from emptying your vac or cleaning filters, look at something like Rockler has to fit on a 5gal bucket or the like. I have the Rockler one, but this one from Peachtree gives you a good idea. Just need an additional hose and adapters to fit the top.

http://ptreeusa.com/dustacces.htm#399

Works well for low volume tools, but for chip makers like a jointer or planer it's wholly inadequate, which is why I'm headed for a full DC.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm, I guess it's a little more complicated than I initally thought. I'm trying to cut down on dust and keep from emptying my small shop vac too often. I won't be generating large chips, like from a lathe anytime soon. Basically, I just want to have to clean up afterwards as little as possible after using the table saw and spindle/belt sanders.

From reading the DIY cyclone threads, I am under the impression that I need a 2-level "lid". The actually lid itself and then a baffle attached underneath with the 1.25" x 240-degree cutout along the edge. The lids on the Peachtree site are just lids...no baffle inside. 

Forgive my newbieness...I'm new at this. :blink:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

This isn't meant to be insulting to the fine folks who have boatloads of air flow numbers and calculations, and have done way more thinking on the subject than I have.

But, from my experience, the baffle isn't necessary.

In terms of cutting down on emptying the Shop Vac, I had this system for over a year and I don't think I emptied the actual Shop Vac but once. I emptied the separator out many times, so in that respect the lid itself did the job. The only thing that passed through to the vac was the finer stuff.

As far as fine particulates, if you were primarily concerned with that I'd go with a mask, respirator or filtration system. Now it's possible that there is a ton of particulate in the air in my shop and in my lungs. However I'd be loathe to blame that just on the lid and not also the vacuum itself.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

First of all, any separator will separate the big sawdust with a great deal of success. The Thein Separator is a design that was come up with a great deal of trial and error, and is in my opinion the best homemade separator out there. There are a bunch on here but I will link to one such as this one: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/

The thein has been quite successful at even combating the very fine dust as well. IMO, someone can build this for much less money than buying one, and it gives you some experience working with your tools and wood.

As far as the clear hose goes, you can buy 2.5" clear hose at Rockler or woodcraft, and I think even harbor freight. I know that the hose from rockler also fits right over 2" pvc pipe, and a pipe clamp over it makes that connection very easy.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30279&filter=2%2E5%20hose

once you build the thein, cleanup is a breeze... just take the cover off, and dispose of the sawdust.

Hope this helps,

Fabian



clear hose


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks very much thegrgyle and cocheseuga. The Thein ("Forget The Dust Deputy") is exactly what I was looking at/thread that inspired my post. Except for the bucket, clear hose and PVC fittings, I've got everything I need already (the wood, threaded rod/nuts, hot melt glue gun, etc).

Like most, I use my shop vac for a lot of varied cleaning chores (we have a 2-year old at home, nuff said) and my vac is small (6 gallon) so having to empty the sawdust out of it/clean the filter so I get vacuum up potting soil, M&Ms, crushed bananas and whatever else gets spilled would be a chore.

For now I've just got the table saw (it has a dust collection port). But down the road when I add tools I can look into various different plumbing schemes/gates, etc. For now, one hose will do it.

Thanks for all the links too, thegrgyle.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*shop vac vs Dust Collector*

They are not the same and don't really serve the same function.
The shop vac has a low volume, high velocity suction.
The dust collector has a high volume, lower velocity suction.
If you are using a tool with a shop vac port...1 3/4" up to 2 1/2" by all means, connect the shop vac. Large tools generate a higher volume of chips like planers, jointers and shapers, so they need more volume of suction. 
A table saw is somewhere in between...some have a shop vac port, like the Bosch job site, others have a dust collector port at the base, like a Unisaw. Some have both, an over the blade collector connected to a shop vac and a bottom port collected to a dust collector...that's my system and it works great.

Sanders, miter saws and bandsaws make DUST, larger tools make CHIPS. A router table is in between...some small chips some dust, so I use a shop vac on mine and it works great.

A dual drum or wide belt sander will make enough dust to choke a horse in no time. A dedicated dust collector at the source works best using a minimum of run/length in the hose.

That should help get you started.  bill
Chips will clog a shop vac in no time.:thumbdown:


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Great, detailed explanation, woodnthings. I'm working with a restricted budget, so I've got to make due with what I've got already. Plus, I don't have a full shop (I wish!). Just a garage with a table saw (in a few days when it gets delivered, anyway) and a bunch of stuff everywhere. My TS is Steel City 35990, which I believe has a 4" dust port on the bottom. My plan is to use a reducer to get the 4" port down to the 2" size of the shop vac hose. Then run the hose from the saw's collector, to the Theil unit. Very short hoses, of course. Probably 6 feet or so. It's got to be better than nothing, right? Thanks again.


----------

